
JMESPath – A Query Language for JSON - nikolay
http://jmespath.org/
======
nikolay
I am reposting this as, for whatever reason, JMESPath is not as popular as it
should be. By the way, you can embed JMESPath queries out of the box in AWS
CLI [0] via the --query switch.

[0]: [https://aws.amazon.com/cli/](https://aws.amazon.com/cli/)

